# Miniature Poodle Breeder in Atlanta/N. GA area



## glorybeecosta

I could not get much out of any of the websites, I have toys (small toys) doubt I would purchase through these sites. I would not want to pich up a toy until 12 weeks not 8.


----------



## lily cd re

baseball said:


> Hi, family looking for our first poodle. Any recommendations for a reputable breeder in the Atlanta or North GA area? I've found the following so far and would like to get people's opinion. This is all new to me so no idea of how to identify a reputable breeder.
> 
> https://www.maggiespoodles.com/
> *There is no health test information on their website so if you are really interested you should ask for chic numbers to see if the appropriate testing has been done.*
> 
> https://www.poodlepleasure.com/
> *Run away fast. There is no naturally occurring merle in poodles and it is a gene with deafness linked to it. There is absolutely no good reason in the world to introduce this gene to poodles and doing so or advertising having done so means there is another breed mixed in to get that gene. They also breed mixes. Major yuckies for me.*
> 
> 
> Poodle Puppies in Georgia, Abounding Poodles AKC Champion Toy Poodles in Athens, Georgia East of Atlanta, Toy Poodle Puppies, Responsible Breeding of Toy Poodles, Poodle Puppy (I know they are Toy Poodle, not Miniature, but wanted to ask in case our family considers Toy Poodle)
> *They look okay but again you would need to ask for chic numbers to see health screening results since I didn't see them posted.*
> 
> 
> Eden Poodles – Where your expectations end, Our poodles begin.
> *This breeder is also a nope for me since they are doing inter variety breeding to try to develop moyens. Moyen is not a recognized size in the US and as a result good moyens are hard to come by. It is not clear why one of the dogs they refer to as a moyen is considered to be such. Just being a small standard does not make a dog a moyen.*
> 
> Thanks for the help and advice!



I am sorry to be a buzzkill, but minis are actually the harder size to find of the three. Here are a couple of links to good mini breeders. They aren't particularly local to you, but hopefully they will help you get more of a sense of what to look for.


https://www.eriandpoodles.com/
The mother of the current breeder produced my mom's mini.


Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV
This breeder is a long time working partner of Eriand.


Also look up Aery. PF member Skylar's very nice mini girl is an Aery dog.


----------



## zooeysmom

It's a "no" to all of them for me as well. Lily gave you some great suggestions, and I would also look at this site for quality breeders: https://miniaturepoodles.com/


----------



## Skylar

I agree, none of those are quality breeders. 

Would you consider driving to North Carolina?

My minipoo was bred Richard Bohannon of Aery Poodle in NC and Dr. Sharon Skrobarcek of Morning Glory poodles in Texas. Aery Miniature Poodles I see that Richard mentioned he's breeding 

"We are breeding one of our girls now. She's being bred to Ch. Aery Silde Paint It Black. Puppies will be Black and white/cream. The pups will be available to go to their new home mid November. If you are interested, please contact Richard: [email protected]" 

My minipoo is a beautiful poodle - gorgeous coat, wonderful sweet and friendly personality. She loves to run but she has an off switch so those days when the weather is miserable and we don't get out to do anything, she's happy snoozing on the couch.


----------



## baseball

Yes, willing to drive a reasonable distance (NC, SC, FL) for the right puppy. I would be hesitant in getting one from a location where you have to ship the puppy by plane.

In discussing the options some more with the family, the overwhelming consensus is for a red/apricot/brown solid color. I wouldn't mind driving to NC but I think the puppy is going to be black and white/cream. But I'm going to prioritize finding a right breeder with the right temperament as opposed to the color if we can't find the color we are looking for.

Except for Acclaim Miniature Poodles in FL, all of the other suggestions posted in this thread so far requires the puppy to be flown to me. I'm open to any other ideas.

I also found these options. Not the color we want but wanted to see what you all think of these breeders in case we are willing to go with another color.

https://www.annaashpoodles.com/puppies.html

https://www.facebook.com/moonrisepoodles/

These were recommended from a FB group that supposedly is a group of trusted breeders.


----------



## lily cd re

Again I don't see any OFA results or chic numbers to allow you to check. I also don't really see much useful info on the FB listing and for Annasash I think putting the AKC logo there is a little sneaky since it is not the AKC Breeder of Merit logo. 



Don't get set on a color! Minis are hard enough to find without trying to find a less common color like red or apricot. I have friends who have always had apricot minis and one of the owners does performance sports (obedience and rally). Their current dog is about 11-12 years old. They recently lost their older girl and they have not been able to find another breeder producing apricots to their liking since their old breeder retired.


Personally I would get on the list for that Aery litter and drive to NC.


----------



## Johanna

My mini is sired by Ch Aery's King of the Castle, so she is related to Babykins. The Aery poodles are excellent - I, too, recommend a trip to North Carolina to see them.


----------



## zooeysmom

Anna-Ash and Moonrise are much better than your original list, IMHO. Their dogs are much more correct. Worth looking into if you have your heart set on color. Otherwise, you can't go wrong with Aery, who have an impeccable reputation and produce some of the most gorgeous minis I've ever seen including Babykins.


----------



## baseball

How about this breeder? She's expecting to have reds/apricots in Sept.

https://www.shiannpoodlesreg.com/default.html


----------



## lily cd re

Looks good, but again, make sure you see the health test results.


----------



## scooterscout99

Also in North Carolina

https://www.tintlet.com/home


----------



## Verve

In addition to Aery and Tintlet, I would suggest NC (Charlotte) breeder Marion Epperson, Timari. She doesn't appear to have anything now, but may be able to point you in the right direction. 

Timari Poodles

I also recommend Classic/Eaglehill. They also don't appear to have anything at the moment, but may know who does.

Classic/Eaglehill-South Miniature Poodles and Biewer Terriers AKC Silver Breeder Of Merit - Home

I also suggest contacting Leslie Newing, who is the East Coast breeder referral contact for PCA. She is also a longtime mini breeder. 

https://poodleclubofamerica.org/all...le/breeder-referral/breeder-referral-contacts


----------



## Johanna

Baseball, Shiann looks reputable. I checked the OFA database and found quite a few dogs with the Shiann prefix, so they are obviously serious about health testing.


----------



## baseball

Thanks everyone! I've put myself on Shiann's waiting list. She's expecting her litters in mid to end Sept. Crossing my fingers... I've emailed the other breeders to see if they have any recommendations as a backup.

In the meantime, we are going to house our friend's minipoo at our house for a week to get us prepared.


----------



## lily cd re

I hope that all works out easily for you. It is cool that you get to have a dress rehearsal with a guest mpoo. Have fun.


----------



## kontiki

Hey Baseball, listen to these folks. And especially to the recommendation to not get your heart set on a color. When I first started looking I wanted a red or gray, and female. When I had looked at lots of dogs and puppies and studied for about 9 months I realized my focus really was on temperament, intelligence, and health. 

I ended up with a white male, my very last choice if I had just picked out a puppy without regard to the three criteria!

We have been together 9 years now and he has been the absolute best dog I ever had


----------



## baseball

@kontiki, agreed. When I reached out to the breeders, I emphasized that while we have a preferred color, temperament and health is my highest priority (I didn't say intelligence as I thought all poodles already are), and I'm willing to be flexible on color and gender. If I didn't find a reputable breeder that is expecting the color I want next month, then I would start considering other colors (I would probably jump at once on Aery's waiting list).


----------



## baseball

I've reached out via email to a lot of reputable mpoo breeders within driving distance asking if they have any puppies available, expecting a litter soon, or recommend other reputable breeders. I only got a response from a few, but I was impressed with a couple of the responses. They gave me a lot of valuable info, even if they don't have a puppy for sale. One of them (Classic/Eaglehill) was super helpful in giving a lot of info and recommended Shiann (which helps validate my decision).

I was able to find the OFA info on Shiann's poodle's that are expecting litters next month. However, I have no clue on how to interpret the info. Do the parents have all of the necessary health checks? Was the result posted in OFA satisfactory? Do I need to check the test results for the grandparents also?

Triple*Ch Eaglehill South N Shiann Dancing Through The Fire
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1751187

International Ch Shiann's Mazikeen Morning Star
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1947744

U-GrCh Shiann n Sherfame Lonestar
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1965549

U-GrCh/International Ch Shiann's GoGo Dancer
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1772247


----------



## kontiki

When I looked for my poodle I wanted health history back 3 generations, if that helps. However I was looking for a Potential Service Dog. 

If you are looking for a pet, as opposed to a sport/show/working dog or breeding dog, then this may not be as necessary.


----------



## baseball

Our puppy was born around 2 weeks ago and ready to come home with us right on thanksgiving! We got the red puppy we are hoping for, but a female instead of a male. I'm planning a road trip to the breeder (6 hr drive) when the puppies are around 6 weeks old to visit the puppies and mom, and the breeder will meet me halfway come thanksgiving.

The family is having fun preparing right now. We are not having fun coming up with the name as we all have different ideas... It got emotional a few times... :O

Here's the genetic testing of the parents. Looks good to me but not sure I know what I am looking at anyway.

https://os.genoscoper.com/crm/index.html#os/animals/BR02087/pass/summary

https://os.genoscoper.com/crm/index.html#os/animals/BR00930/pass/summary


----------



## MollyMuiMa

CONGRATULATIONS on your new puppy! I'm not familiar with this testing facility but I do notice their has been no OFA screening for hips/patella luxation? The only skeletal test I see is for dwarfism. A lot of tests I see are tests for diseases that aren't of 'poodle pet importance' .. the diversity and color testing is nice and PRA testing was done, so that is also good. Maybe someone who breeds can chime in here and comment?


----------



## baseball

I think based on their OFAs, they had their hips and patella checked out already?

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1965549

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1772247


----------



## MollyMuiMa

YES! Looks like all bases were covered! Good! Now on to naming her huh? LOL!


----------



## kontiki

How exciting A great Thanksgiving gift.


----------

